# "PictBridge"-Support in vanilla/gentoo-sources?

## colo

Hello folks,

I'm considering a new digital camera - I've spotted the "Kodak EasyShare Z740", and the only thing I find a little disturbing is its lack of support of USB Mass Storage, which my current camera features. I'd like to be ablte to transfer pictures off of the camera without having to buy a seperate card reader - is this possible nowadays with PTP/PictBridge-cams and not tinkering with manual kernel-patching as well?

Thanks four your input!  :Smile: 

----------

## bakreule

 *Quote:*   

> I'm considering a new digital camera - I've spotted the "Kodak EasyShare Z740", and the only thing I find a little disturbing is its lack of support of USB Mass Storage, which my current camera features. I'd like to be ablte to transfer pictures off of the camera without having to buy a seperate card reader - is this possible nowadays with PTP/PictBridge-cams and not tinkering with manual kernel-patching as well?

 

For what it's worth, I have a Canon PowerShot SD400 that works with Digikam through PTP. I had some permission problems, but that was me being stupid, not the fault of the software. I can copy and delete photos and pictures all day long....

----------

## colo

Hmm, I see - arer there alternatives around without KDE/QT or even GNOME-deps?

----------

## marting

I had no problems with connecting my Canon Powershoz A610 to my computer. They both communicate over PTP.

Check out http://www.gphoto.org/

I had to follow the udev instructions, to get the right group permissions for the usb-device.

With the gphoto2-application it is possible to download pictures via commandline. But I prefer the gtk application gtkam.

The jhead-script is also worth mentioning: I use it for parsing the EXIF data and rotate the picture to have the right orientation.

----------

## Gentree

Hi,

reviving this rather old thread for more detail.

I've just bought a fujipix A800 that seems to operate via Pictbridge. What kernel modules do I need for PTP?

TIA.   :Cool: 

[EDIT]

a quick look in the logs shows it connected OK and I get a usb device 

```
bash-3.2#lsusb

Bus 003 Device 007: ID 04cb:01d2 Fuji Photo Film Co., Ltd 

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 04a9:1088 Canon, Inc. 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

bash-3.2#ls /dev/usb

lp0

 
```

lp0 is the canon printer, where do I find a device for the camera?

 :Confused: 

----------

## Genone

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> reviving this rather old thread for more detail.
> 
> I've just bought a fujipix A800 that seems to operate via Pictbridge. What kernel modules do I need for PTP?

 

Just generic USB support IIRC, the real protocol is implemented inside gphoto (you can't mount the camera directly, you have to use some application to access the data).

----------

## Gentree

Uh-oh. Looks like the camera goes back, I should have checked this more thoroughly before buying. I dont need another infernal windows only piece of hardware.

This camera seems to be pretty new and gphoto2 does not know about it.

Thanks for explaining what the score is.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

Great news. Thanks to some quick support from Marcus at gphoto devel I found the simple answer was gentoo's minimalist ebuild. I had set CAMERAS="fuji" and it built the fuji drivers, it turns out I needed to add ptp2 instead.

In fact fuji is for older cameras and is not needed in my case.

gphoto2 -L now shows the contents of the camera.

 :Cool: 

[EDIT] ~genone, would it be worth looking at the default options here. I know the everything off default fits with the Gentoo minimalist approach but at least the ptp2 is less than obvious.

to prevent this sort of issue maybe ptp2 should be on by default. Especially since these sort of devices are becoming more common.

----------

## Genone

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> [EDIT] ~genone, would it be worth looking at the default options here. I know the everything off default fits with the Gentoo minimalist approach but at least the ptp2 is less than obvious.

 

Well, everything on is already the default if you dont set CAMERAS yourself (yes, the emerge -pv output is a bit misleading in that case)

----------

## Gentree

Are you sure?

If I remove the line from /etc/make.conf I get this:

```
bash-3.2#echo $CAMERAS

bash-3.2#emerge -pv  libgphoto2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.3.1-r4  USE="nls -doc -exif -hal" CAMERAS="-adc65 -agfa-cl20 -aox -barbie -canon -casio -clicksmart310 -digigr8 -digita -dimera -directory -enigma13 -fuji -gsmart300 -hp215 -iclick -jamcam -jd11 -kodak -konica -largan -lg_gsm -mars -minolta -mustek -panasonic -pccam300 -pccam600 -polaroid -ptp2* -ricoh -samsung -sierra -sipix -smal -sonix -sonydscf1 -sonydscf55 -soundvision -spca50x -sq905 -stv0674 -stv0680 -sx330z -template -toshiba" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

```
grep -iR cameras /etc/portage/package*

bash-3.2#
```

Where are all these negs coming from, where else could portage be picking up a value for CAMERAS? I don't even recall seeing it before this a.m.  :Confused: 

----------

## Genone

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Are you sure?
> 
> If I remove the line from /etc/make.conf I get this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

As I said, the output is a bit misleading. Also portage doesn't pick it up, the ebuild does:

```
pkg_setup() {

        if ! echo "${USE}" | grep "cameras_" > /dev/null 2>&1; then

                einfo "libgphoto2 supports: all ${IUSE_CAMERAS}"

                einfo "All camera drivers will be built since you did not specify"

                einfo "via the CAMERAS variable what camera you use."

                ewarn "NOTICE: Upstream will not support you if you do not compile all camera drivers first"

        fi

```

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> As I said, the output is a bit misleading. Also portage doesn't pick it up, the ebuild does:

 

Ah , now I see what you meant!

That not just "a bit misleading" it's down right lying. It's the EXACT opposite of what happens this really ought to behave properly. Having portage report one thing and the ebuild do another is nonsense.

What happened earlier was, being an seasoned gentooer, I ran emerge -pv libgphoto2 to see what the options were.

This reported that I'd only get nls , all other bets were off.

Fine, gentoo not wanting to bloat my system,  I scanned the list and chose fuji for my camera.

Another -pv , all looked well so I went ahead.

Seeing my camera not recognised I posted to gphoto-devel. Marcus was great and in a couple of posts with some output I had it sussed that I needed ptp2 not fuji.

Then I started to get some flames and abuse from others on the list (devs I believe) for being stupid , clueless and a gentoo luser and dont waste thier time and install a distro that makes sense.

This was clearly dumping off built-up resentment because none of them had even replied to my queries and Marcus was fine. It's quite clear that they've had too many "gentoo losers" posting this sort of problem. Even the comment in the ebuild indicates this is known to be an issue with up stream.

It's quite obvious that this sort of thing gets Gentoo a bad name. It's not the first time I've this sort of comment aimed at Gentoo although it's the first time I've been in the firing line.

Now I just reran the ebuild and tried to spot that ewaring in case I'd just overlooked in my haste. I did not even get a glimpse of it.

This clearly needs to be at the end of the process in pkg_postinst where it is in plain view and everyone who installs the pkg can see it.

Not only did this waste me several hours , probably half a day, to get my camera working on gentoo when it could have worked straight away, this is obviously seriously pissing off the guys at gphoto2 and increasing the general impression that all gentoo users are ricers that tune everything into breakage and then bug other project devs.

It's a trivial change. Please could this be fixed?

----------

